# Danish VW up! with Blue wheels.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

that thing is awesome:thumbup: 
wish they had these in the us:thumbdown:


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

RG.Jeff said:


> that thing is awesome:thumbup:
> wish they had these in the us:thumbdown:


 These things seriously are awesome 
Id defenitely buy me one, even my rabbit is too big for my intents and purposes! (K, lets at least get the polo)


----------



## mx425 (Nov 11, 2010)

Girlfriend wants one. I wouldn't argue.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The little VW up! has a NA 999cc 3 cylinder engine with 60 hp or 75 hp and both have 95 Nm of torque. (same engine, different software) 
Later there will be a 110 hp 3 cylinder TSI (turbo) engine. ( Sport up!) 
The NA engine's have more potential, a remap give it 86 hp and about 116 Nm of torque. 
The VW up! weigh 832 Kg (auto-gearbox) and 840 Kg (Manual-gearbox)


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*New semi-auto ’box for Volkswagen Up.* 










http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/new-semi-auto-’box-volkswagen


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Wonder if 4 cylinder engines fit in engine bay of this car, because the next step will most likely be a 3 cylinder TSI.


----------

